# ***OFFICIAL*** 2012 VIPFFL Information



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*The Draft*​
-The draft for the next season will begin on January 1st, 2012. 

-The draft order will be decided a few days before the draft and it will be determined randomly. 

-Every member will have 8 hours to make their pick. If a pick is missed, that player will be moved to the end of the round to make up their pick. Should the member miss this pick as well, they will make up said pick at the end of the draft. If 3 turns are missed by any player, they will be removed from the draft.

-Your pick begins the second the person in front of you makes their pick. I will try and PM you as soon as I can, but I cannot be online all of the time. So be aware of this.

-To prevent the possibility of missing a pick, we encourage all members to send in a list of their fighter rankings. If a member will allow us, we can either immediately make their picks for them based on their lists and fighters that are available or make their picks for them at the end of their 8 hour time window. PM your lists to *HitOrGetHit*.

-The draft will be 5 rounds long. Each player will draft 1 fighter per round.

*Scoring Breakdown*​


> If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
> If your fighter wins said title fight: +2 points
> If your fighter is involved in the Main Event (LAST FIGHT of the event): +3 points (regardless of win / loss)
> ...


*Rules*​
-The season will last for 1 year.

-There is no trading fighters.

-Each player is given a 1 time only fighter add/drop for the season.

This thread may be modified in the weeks leading up to the new season. It will be bumped if their are any changed made. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me or post in this thread.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Personally I think 8 hours is to long, If everyone took the 8 hours it would take over 40 days for this to run its course. Thats just my 2 cents though because this gets that one real bitchy impatient SOB every year and I am not gonna quit signing up so you will all just have to deal with me.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

When will the draft order be announced?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> When will the draft order be announced?


On the 31st. :thumbsup:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool sounds like fun.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Updated*



> Your pick begins the second the person in front of you makes their pick. I will try and PM you as soon as I can, but I cannot be online all of the time. So be aware of this.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Personally I think 8 hours is to long, If everyone took the 8 hours it would take over 40 days for this to run its course. Thats just my 2 cents though because this gets that one real bitchy impatient SOB every year and I am not gonna quit signing up so you will all just have to deal with me.


Whilst I do agree, we are all in different time zones so I think 8 hours is a must. Time zones give me brain aids.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

pipe said:


> Whilst I do agree, we are all in different time zones so I think 8 hours is a must. Time zones give me brain aids.


Yea, that is what I was thinking. If you made it shorter you would need to set a time window, I would think. At first I was thinking something like 8 AM PST to 11PM EST so no one would have to be up really early or stay up really late, but not everyone is in the US, I assume. So even that would not work very well.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Draft order?


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Is there a list of fighters to pick from or can you just pick who ever you want across all Org's?


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Is it just UFC?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Last year it was UFC, SF, Dream, Bellator, and Segoku. Since WVR I believe is officially dead that would eliminate them.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Whens the draft get underway?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Its on.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/98486-2012-fantasy-fight-league-draft.html


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Do interim championships count as championships? (Not that I'm thinking of picking anybody in an interim championship bout any time soon.)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That is the way it was when they had Heavyweight interim champ fights.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-fantasy-fight-league-ffl/73525-events-11-12-ufc-111-ufn-21-a.html


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

"If your fighter is on the card: +5 points"

Clarification. Is this any part of the card or just the main card?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No you get +5 just for your person fighting no matter where on the card.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a question about this rule.



> If 3 turns are missed by any player, they will be removed from the draft.


Is it three in a row or just any three. Also does missing your first pick in a round and missing the makeup pick at the end of the round count as one miss or two. 

I ask, because there are a couple of people who missed both picks in one round, so depending on how that is interpreted it could mean a couple of people are close to getting removed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Can there be a small...say +2 bonus for main card appearances?

I think it give more incentive to pick actual good MMA fighters who are relevant and gives a boost to guys who take chances picking a fighter going against good comp.

Some guy burying cans in the first round on Bellator prelims is just as good as a relevant fighter having a competitive fight on a main card.


----------

